# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  More of an Advertising campaign?

## MattSteiner

I saw someone in the Kickstarter comments say that this is more of an advertising campaign then a startup campaign.  I guess they aren't really needing to raise the funds as this printer is already in production.  Am I correct?  

Either way, this looks like a tremendous deal for a printer that really seems to be able to do what they say it does.

----------


## HiLuckyB

Well kickstarter is a good way of advertising and i'm sure that's part of it, But they where using the kickstarter so they could bulk order the electronics.  Everything else is parts they make or have for there big printers, But at this price point i'm sure they knew it would take off and kickstarter would be the best way to get it out there.

----------


## Nathana

Their track records says they cant I would say. The extruder they released over kickstarter was to say, at least, flawed. The heat-creep and the jamming caused by retraction was totally ignored. The only reason they didnt get bashed more was due to the price.  Their last releases of the new extruder and preinters are even worse. Please read up at their own forum about the experience people are having. Seeing this company beeing able to provide support to first time printer owners, and 100s of them when they cant handle the current situation...

----------


## RedSox2013

To be fair, many entrepreneurs May have the money to launch production, however they use Kickstarter for various reasons, including:

- To gauge the market to see if there is demand
- To, Pre-sell the product so that they do not have to risk their own capital
- To Advertise, and get promoted

----------


## aWsomeABE

It is a bit of a Advertising campaign, but that doesn't matter.  This is part of what kickstarter is for.

----------

